# Kitchen Cabinet Doors



## DO-IT-ALL (Nov 3, 2006)

I recently started remodling my kitchen, and i decided to do my own cabinet building. I have finished the frames and all are installed with all the countertops in place , which i also did with ceramic and porcelain tile. and the edges of the counter are all wrapped in cedar. I am now at the process of making the doors and drawers.. there is a cabinet shop close by where i live and i can buy cabinet grade plywood 5/8 inch thick at a more then reasonable price,.So im going to buy from them to build the doors and drawers. I cant quite figure out how i want them . im wondering if any one has any help or designs they might would show me thanks Don (Do-it-all) Jackson


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

It's really in the eye of the beholder. A solid wood door with a raised panel is the norm. I've built the doors below. The log accent on the front is decorative and could be left off. This also was rough sawn but could be planed smooth just the same.










These are just pine boards that were glued and screwed to gether on the back with carefully placed pocket screws I then placed a stiffener board across the back and glued and nailed it to keep bowing to a minimum.

If This is not what your after then post some pics. of something you like and we may be able to help guide you in the building process.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I think the easiest and most fool-proof way to go with a plywood door would be to use a full overlay design, like the picture Dave posted. You can buy full overlay, wrap around hinges also, which means you don't have to do any mortising. They screw to the back of the door panel and then just wrap around the stile and get screwed into position. You can also buy veneer edging (edge banding)that you simply iron onto the edges. This will give you a better look as it hides the plys.
Like any other first time procedure, take a scrap piece of ply and a scrap for the stile and see how everything should fit and work before going for the gusto.
Most of the stores like Lee Valley, Woodcraft and the like, sell the hinges and edge banding.







If you have questions along the way...ask away. If you got the rest of the stuff built, the doors will be a walk in the park.


----------



## DO-IT-ALL (Nov 3, 2006)

i want to thank you for your input and the door edging you spoke about is of real interest to me i want to cover those for sure.. i was thinging since i have the edge of the countertops done in cedear , i might possibly could somehow do the door edging with cedar. thanks agian you have been a great help.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Slightly on topic, but I am thinking about cabinets for our new home, and I saw a reference for building cabinets that have full extensions, drawers, baking pans, etc, etc.....kind of a blueprint for all the newer hardware we have. Anyone know where this book may be found or a title?

I think it also had a new way to swing out shelves from the corner untis, instead of a lazy suzan.


----------



## billybokay (Oct 30, 2006)

Cedar to wrap the counter top and doors? Cedar is way too soft in my opinion to hold up in a kitchen. Also with it's natural oil , it does not like to hold onto a finish for a long time. Just my opinion. Good luck


----------



## bob4814 (Dec 12, 2006)

With the cedar trim I'm seeing solid cedar doors. They are easy to make. I use dowels and super gel, then clamp the pieces together. Give it about 20 minutes then cut to finished size and router the edges. Red cedar takes sprayed on varnish quite well. You can also woodburn designs very quickly in cedar. Here is a picture of a cabinet door that is part of a set of 12 doors with a full view of the lower Tequamanon Falls in Michigans upper penninsula.


----------



## devil_121 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey do it all, from my own experience I have learnt that it’s easy to find a look to complement your new cabinets. There are many companies offer a variety of materials and hundreds of up-to-date styles and colors. But choosing from those is not an easy task. Congratulation from me for your buildup.


----------



## Template Tom (Apr 23, 2007)

*New design in Kitchen Cabinet Doors*

Looking for somethingnew in Kitchen cabinet doors here is a few samples
Tom


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey Bob4814.
That is a very impressive door. How long did it take you to burn on the design for each door?

Template Tom.

I really like that top door design.

Gerry


----------



## Template Tom (Apr 23, 2007)

*Kitchen Cabinet doors*



Gerry KIERNAN said:


> Hey Bob4814.
> That is a very impressive door. How long did it take you to burn on the design for each door?
> 
> Template Tom.
> ...


Gerry
Not sure of your terminoligy regarding 'Burn on the door design'. All the doors were completed with the router in the plunge mode with the aid of template guides.
This is only a sample of what can be done with the router when using template guides. I would be interested in any others who may use the guides to show what they have achieved with them. 
The guides are not a popular accessory for the router as some woodworkers are unable to use them except for dovetailing or routing repeated patterns slightly larger than the template used.
Those who have completed projects with the use of the guides what about posting some of your results to try and encourage others to use the guides.
Tom


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

Yo.......Do-It-All, is it your plan to make door slabs out of plywood and then edge them to hide the plys? Have you considered making the traditional rail and stile framed doors? Easily done with the use of a router and a specialized tool set.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Sorry to confuse the issue Tom. I tried to say something to two people at the same time. Bad plan. The burn on was referring to the door by bob4814, which is also impressive. I still very much like the door at the top of your designs. Where does a person get the templates, or do you craft your own?

Regards

Gerry


----------



## Template Tom (Apr 23, 2007)

*Kitchen Cabinet doors*

I have designed the templated in my workshop many years ago. and produced the doors from MDF. It is a process that requires the knowledge of the use of the template guides In some instances there could be up to 5 or 6 templates required to complete the project depending on what door was selected. Other designs may only require three templates.
Tom


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

They are very attractive doors.

Gerry


----------



## Template Tom (Apr 23, 2007)

*Kitchen Cabinet doors*



Gerry KIERNAN said:


> They are very attractive doors.
> 
> Gerry


I forgot to add they are easy to make once the templates are made
Tom


----------



## bob4814 (Dec 12, 2006)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> Hey Bob4814.
> That is a very impressive door. How long did it take you to burn on the design for each door?
> 
> Template Tom.
> ...


Gerry,
Sorry for the delay in my reply. I've been relocating my operation to another state. Pain in the tail, but worth it.

That door took about 40 minutes for the glue-up. Super Gel really speeds that part of the process. The woodburn itself took about 15 hours. The wood is a hard pine. I would suggest asofter pine or cedar to this much detail. They burn faster and it will really speed up the job.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

To Bob 4814

Thanks for the reply Bob. I hope the move went well. I recently moved myself, and to say the least it was a little traumatic. All is well now though, I am where I want to be. I figured that door must have taken a lot of time to burn. There is a lot of detail there. Nice work.

Gerry


----------



## bob4814 (Dec 12, 2006)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> To Bob 4814
> 
> Thanks for the reply Bob. I hope the move went well. I recently moved myself, and to say the least it was a little traumatic. All is well now though, I am where I want to be. I figured that door must have taken a lot of time to burn. There is a lot of detail there. Nice work.
> 
> Gerry


Thanks Gerry. The move isn't done yet, but I do have most of my tools with me and all my fishing gear. haha


----------

